# Looks - MkI v MKII



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it me, but when you see the MKI on the Road now, do you think, 'yes nice car, but the MKII is DEFINITELY an improvement' ?

The back end of the new TT is 100% better IMO. The front end looks sharper too.

It looks slightly more masculine, without losing any of the original head turning appeal.

Thoughts?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Its you, ure a clot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It not really fair to ask this question until a) we've driven the car and been able to make a compare and b) lived with the car for more than an hour. In the same vain for a MKI owner to simply say 'your a clot' is silly as they havent compared the car either and are just trying to hold on to an ideal. Wake up the TT has moved on. MKIs are yesterday, MKIIs are now.

If the question is what car is more desirable, then it has to be the MKII for me. Better lines, better profile, better cabin, better performance.

I'm really looking forward to handing over the keys to the ultimate MKI TT and picking up the keys for the next generation TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For me the mk2 is a nice car but the mk1 is has more of a wow factor


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How can it be more wow, its old and common these days? people dont seem to look twice at MKI TT anymore. :?

In std form performance is only ok, handling unless qS/mod'd is poor. Only positive for the MKI is the original ideal.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> It not really fair to ask this question until a) we've driven the car and been able to make a compare and b) lived with the car for more than an hour. In the same vain for a MKI owner to simply say 'your a clot' is silly as they havent compared the car either and are just trying to hold on to an ideal. Wake up the TT has moved on. MKIs are yesterday, MKIIs are now.
> 
> If the question is what car is more desirable, then it has to be the MKII for me. Better lines, better profile, better cabin, better performance.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to handing over the keys to the ultimate MKI TT and picking up the keys for the next generation TT.


Ulktimate Mk1 TT? A std QS, yeah right.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> How can it be more wow, its old and common these days? people dont seem to look twice at MKI TT anymore. :?


Nah they dont, well not the mk1 golf convertible, BMW 325d, Mk3 Golf, and various other car drivers on the m6 southbound tonight who all gave me a thumbs up as i ripped past em today not to mention the couple who came up to say 'Wow thats a nice TT' outside my local curry house. Attributed to double angels, wheels and zorst if u ask me.

Mk1 TT = no public opinion, commercialism or anytin short of designers whimsey

Mk2 TT = commercialism, copy, watering down of the original concept with new tech, nothing more nothing less. POS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whatever, you keep smoking that sh1t - other people may even start to believe you if you talk about it long enough. Not 1 single test/report has said the MKI is in any shape better than the MKII. Not one point has been made in the MKIs favor when compared to the MKII

performance - better
handling - better
quality - better

what more could you want?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Whatever, you keep smoking that sh1t - other people may even start to believe you if you talk about it long enough. Not 1 single test/report has said the MKI is in any shape better than the MKII. Not one point has been made in the MKIs favor when compared to the MKII
> 
> performance - better
> handling - better
> ...


Utter bollocks, quality, ive seen umpteen posts slagging off build quality of the mk2 from demos, umpteen posts slagging off the styling, its a piss poor watered down TT and nothing more and funniest of all is all the 'Ill have one first' muppets will get a shopping trolley 2.0T FWD (LMAO at that one big time) or the same engine as mine. Big up to Audi for the biggest con ever. Be funny as hell when the decent spec Mk2s get launched.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It not really fair to ask this question until a) we've driven the car and been able to make a compare and b) lived with the car for more than an hour. In the same vain for a MKI owner to simply say 'your a clot' is silly as they havent compared the car either and are just trying to hold on to an ideal. Wake up the TT has moved on. MKIs are yesterday, MKIIs are now.
> ...


qS is by far the best TT made, you may like your (Topgear quote) 'clown car' that cant handle the engine installed in it and good on you. However, its out performed, out handled, out looked by a std qS :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, you keep smoking that sh1t - other people may even start to believe you if you talk about it long enough. Not 1 single test/report has said the MKI is in any shape better than the MKII. Not one point has been made in the MKIs favor when compared to the MKII
> ...


Lets go back to living in caves as progress is nothing good according to you. :roll:

Agree about the FWD cars, but im not getting one, however if you look at the stats the FWD car still out performs yours :lol:

mmm MKIs dashpods, coil packs, etc etc - great quality.

DSG box broken yet?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe an idea to agree to disagree. You go your way, and we'll go ours.
I don't wish to discuss this subjective topic any further.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


ROFL, Ok lets be straight, as a 2 seater sports car the QS is a joke, there are so many better 2 seaters out there. Anyone buying a QS is fooling themselves.

The TT in any guise is a fast tourer and pissing about taking the back seats out and painting the roof black (LMAO) and pretending its a sports car doesnt change that, even modding as I have done, which i guarantee drives better than any std QS, doesnt make it a sports car.

QS-BS, gimme a Z4/Boxster/S2000/Elise any day and stop kidding yourself, especially as you're getting a 3.2 Mk2.

Only reason anyone should buy a TT is because they need to seat 3 or occasionally 4, if 2 seats is enough, ure not buying the best car for your money.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:
 

> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


20T FWD is same performance as the std, thats STD, V6 mk1 and thats assuming the person driving can get the power down in a FWD like the (no doubt ideal) test conditions

Never had a breakdown on my Audis in 100K plus miles thanks.

Im on a manual box, even the noobs know that, I wouldnt touch an automatic.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe an idea to agree to disagree. You go your way, and we'll go ours.
> I don't wish to discuss this subjective topic any further.


Oh cmon Tosh, Ive been away for most of the last 3 weeks, ure wrong but theres no harm in discussing it. Sureley ure sudden hatred of the mk1 and love of the mk2 u havent seen is worth discussion?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

FFS who quotes TopGear? The whole show is a Clown's Party...........

toshiba, I am sure you will love your MK2, but your constant putting down of the MK1 is not making you any friends is it?

Chill out people  It's a f*cking car FFS.

My 2 cents...........


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Never having been a MK1 owner 

Durings its first few years I looked at buying a 225TT, but ended up with an S3. Never been convinced by the looks of the MK1, its never looked masculine IMHO. From a pure design point Audi have made a car that might of swung both ways into something more masculine.

Its interesting talking to my friends, customers etc and discussing my new purchase, how many people like the new TT's design, but never got off on the old shape.

Those that might think the MK1 iconic probably read publications with dodgy looking men on the front cover :lol: Its just a car design.

The biggest problem I had though with the MK1 TT was the drive. It never received good reviews and my test drives didnt reveal a drivers car. Maybe the QS got close, but was a styling disaster.

One of the biggest differences for me is that the new TT is aimed at drivers and it seems to be attracting them. People that wouldnt of touched the MK1 and now taking a close look at the MK2. Audi seem to of a last realised they couldnt keep producing the crap they have for the past 15 odd years. The latest RS4 and the new TT are the first two Audis to get good reviews from pretty much all the serious press.

I am not a fan of the MK1 as you might of gathered 

Two seaters really are not an option for me. My two girls would fight as to who came out with Dad. If I could live with a 2 seater coupe though I am not sure there is one I would choose above a TT. The BMW Z4 coupe looks like a dogs dinner. I have owned a 350Z and that was nice, but not as good as some reviews would have you believe. So what other options are there?

I'll go fit a flame suit now


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Regardless of who's right and who's wrong, Leg's attitude is that of a spoilt brat. Or should I say, Pillock.

You stick with your MKI Leg. LOL


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming I wasn't getting a MKII, I'd certainly go for a MKI QS over yours mate.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Regardless of who's right and who's wrong, Leg's attitude is that of a spoilt brat. Or should I say, Pillock.
> 
> You stick with your MKI Leg. LOL


Not sure how im spoilt, and im not a pillock, anyone who knows me will tell you I am a wanker, please get the insults right.

On the upside, I resisted the urge to suddenly slate the car ive driven for years and owned 2 of and joined a club and forums for and pretend that the new version which ive never driven is the 2nd coming. Who is the real spoilt brat eh?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


LMAO well that doesnt make sense does it seen as you are buying the mk2 version of mine, if u wanted a 2 seater sports car so much, why havent you bought one? Methinks you posted that purely to join the banter with an anti Leg stance and bless you for that, always brightens a day up a little pointless banter and Tosh seems to have left so thanks for joining in and showing an interest.

Even the same colour although I see you bottled it on the seats.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually thats quite a funny post Leg (seriously) lol


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

To add my 2 cents.

Leg has a fabulously great looking car, which won't fail to turn heads, even when the world runs out of oil.

The standard TT will also continue to turn my head for ever and a day. But it's attraction (for ownership) has been substantially diluted for me mainly because of the appearance of better handling machinery out there for the same or less money and, to some degree, the yobs that are now driving the early (now) cheap examples (come across them more and more).

To be strictly honest, the MK2 has no where near the flair and attraction of the Mk1. For me, the Mk2 is still different enough and gorgeous enough to spend (a lot of!) money on and own. But Audi have certainly missed a trick with the "safe" design, and leaving out the 'flare' to make it look more like a sports car rather than a sports coupe. I suppose they are leaving themselves scope for the S/RS. But in doing so, they are robbing the public of a great looking sports car.

And Leg is right: the rear two seats (no matter how small) are the only things preventing me from ordering a Z4 Coupe instead (although still seriously considering it). The lack of rear seats would mean having to concede quite often to other people driving me about, and I just can't have that. :wink:

Also, I've never owned a Mk1. If I had done, I would be eager to try out the Mk2, but I doubt I would be at all interested in owning one. I'd be looking to move on to a proper sports car.

Having said all that, I can't wait to drive the Mk2 - even more so to take delivery of mine. So much so, I am at the cusp of lynching someone at Audi for not being able to tell be anything about when that will happen. :evil:


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> How can it be more wow, its old and common these days? people dont seem to look twice at MKI TT anymore. :?
> 
> In std form performance is only ok, handling unless qS/mod'd is poor. Only positive for the MKI is the original ideal.


Tosh although I have my deposit for a Mk2 I think your kidding yourself if you think that the general public will notice that much difference between Mk1 and 2 its only petrolheads like us who will.

I rememeber when I got my tt in early 2000 it was a real head turner but when the Mk2 arrives it wont be like that.

I think you will find its like the SLk when I first got mine in 1997 and put the hood up or down people stopped and looked when the upgrade came in 2003 nobody noticed the subtle changes although IMO the change in design is greater in the SLK than the differences between ttMk1 and 2.

regards malc


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow is about commonality, simply too many MKIs around for people to wow as a MKI drives by. If i drive from here to the supermarket i will pass anything up-to 4 or 5. The MKI was an icon however things change, things move on. **EDIT it was 9 TTs - but i think i passed the same one twice so could be 8 in a 10mile round trip**

The MKII has most of the lines of the MKI so if this is all about shape/silhouette then i don't see why leg has such a big issue but i for one are not going to go into a PERSONAL attack over it. OK you may not like the lights, the corp grill, the pop-up spoiler or the wing mirrors on either car, but they are clearly a different evolution of a single idea.

The MKII has improved on all the things that the press and owners have commented on as problems/issues or short comings.

If you like it buy, if you don't stick with the MKI else move to a 350/z4/ or what ever else floats your boat.

Leg. qS or your car - sorry my qS every single time, but thats MY choice.


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

When I saw MKII I didn't even have %1 of the feeling I had when I first saw a MKI on road.

It's true that MKII's performance is better then MKI but remember most TT owners bought their cars for it's looks, it's still great, a design classic..

MKII IMHO is just a nice looking coupe.. There are other nice looking and better performance coupes on the market.. This new model can never sell as much as MKI unless Audi releases better performance models.

MKI give us the feeling like we own an exotic, yes in UK there are many TT's now and ppl get used to them but in my country TT's are still rare and they are still wow factor.

edit: just read a couple of replies in this thread and it's once again proved that the ppl who pre-ordered or planning to order are also thinking about ordering other coupes like Z4 M and they are mostly talking about new TT's performance..


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

TwilighT said:


> It's true that MKII's performance is better then MKI but remember most TT owners bought their cars for it's looks, it's still great, a design classic..


Agreed, you have effectively summarized the the difference between the two versions.

Bottom Line: the MK2 is much more of a driver's car than the MK1, with an abundance of sportier styling cues. Conversely, the MK1 is known for its radical design, but it has never been much of a driver's car. IOW, all those hair dressers and polesmokers will not be drawn to the MK2 like they were to the MK1. Abd that's a good thing, isn't it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont have a big issue with it Tosh, im just poking you with a stick to get a reaction and u stuck your head up over the wall with ure usual anti mk1 comments and i was bored and there hasnt been a decent firey thread for ages, this ones fizzled out before it got going too.

Maybe ill post another 'which wheels' or 'which colour' thread, yaaawn. At least you could say 'none of the mk1 wheels or colours as they are all crap' tho eh :lol:

I do think its funny how ure so negative about the TT tho these days, u posted another one on another thread today I notice, personally I couldnt care less about the mk2 as ill never have one, as I wont be in the UK, not that I would get one anyway.

Im off to watch the footy, England vs a Small Mountain Village. I reckon we are in with a chance this time. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Actually thats quite a funny post Leg (seriously) lol


Difference between hammered and sober, im more cynical drunk ;-)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not anti anything, just saying how it is (for me).

My tablets dont allow for forum stick poking, i just dont take it personally and dont do personal back.

I love my qS and have enjoyed owning it, If someone was looking to spend 15-20k on a coupe i'd be happy to recommend a MKI TT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not anti anything, just saying how it is (for me).
> 
> My tablets dont allow for forum stick poking, i just dont take it personally and dont do personal back.
> 
> I love my qS and have enjoyed owning it, If someone was looking to spend 15-20k on a coupe i'd be happy to recommend a MKI TT.


Good, its not personal, its what forums are for, opposing views being aired, hopefully a little humour and the odd argument. Personally I think your posts conflict with your 'not anti mk1' statement though, although you're fully entitled to any view of course, in fact its differing views and the ensuing discussions that keep forums alive IMO.

I wouldnt recommend a TT to anyone, not till around June next year when I *would *recommend someone buying a nicely modded, well cared for spotless 15 month old Phantom Black V6 TTC from a bloke in Leeds ;-)


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

This is an "opinions & aresholes" thread..... we all have one :roll:

Well, im gonna put my $0.02 for the hell of it... well, my arse is stuck to the sofa now 

MK1 TT... looks fantastic, will always look good , it's a form over function thing

PPL seem to look/appreciate/hate/envy it when its being parked...not sure my old V5 would illict the same response.

MK2 .. well, its going to be a better package , cant deny it.

How this is going to boil down I cant imagine. I guess group 20 insurance will keep the chavs away..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hahaha LEG, if i see your Sig, i can understand why you don't like the MK2.
That's quite a investment your did in that MK1. 
I don't think you will see much off that money back 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Hahaha LEG, if i see your Sig, i can understand why you don't like the MK2.
> That's quite a investment your did in that MK1.
> I don't think you will see much off that money back 8)


Nope, someones in for a nice V6 TT next summer. Good luck to em, its purpose was to cheer me up while I waited to escape this sh1thole country, it worked, worth every penny, not that its cost a lot really.


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe im in a small minority. I dont like the new tt seen it close and looked at the pricing stucture online. Even if i could afford the new one i dont think i would buy it. I think the mk1 is a more of a statement then the new one. I think audi have used the propularity of the mk1 and have plyed safe with the mark 2
Im sure you will all disagree , but maybe its hard for them to better the orginal car


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Maybe im in a small minority. I dont like the new tt seen it close and looked at the pricing stucture online. Even if i could afford the new one i dont think i would buy it. I think the mk1 is a more of a statement then the new one. I think audi have used the propularity of the mk1 and have plyed safe with the mark 2
> Im sure you will all disagree , but maybe its hard for them to better the orginal car


How is it more of a statement :?: Maybe to one section of society, but I'm married with kids so dont belong :lol:

The original TT only appealed to people who like the looks of a car, but didnt care about the driving experience. I always thought the original TT was shaped like a kids drawings. I'm sure if I dig through some old pictures my daughters have drawn it would look like a TT  The other theory being that they used two autoshapes in Powerpoint and placed one on top of the other 8)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

im near leeds Leg btw - where are you!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davyrest said:


> Maybe im in a small minority. I dont like the new tt seen it close and looked at the pricing stucture online. Even if i could afford the new one i dont think i would buy it. I think the mk1 is a more of a statement then the new one. I think audi have used the propularity of the mk1 and have plyed safe with the mark 2
> Im sure you will all disagree , but maybe its hard for them to better the orginal car


I agree with most of that (I like it of course) I dont think it would be possible for Audi to create another car as special as the MK1 was. I think this time the looks are updated but the driving experience is vastly different.I have toyed with the idea of buying a MK1 roadster and keeping the coupe and if we had another garage this would have been done but I could see me leaving either one of them outside :? . I like a new car every three years or so and the timing is right for me


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> im near leeds Leg btw - where are you!


Couple of miles from the Showcase, Drighlington/Birkenshaw area.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Im in Normanton!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Im in Normanton!


Me Mums from Normanton.


----------



## St.George (Aug 30, 2006)

Well handled Tosh


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

I really like new TT... but fully loaded 2.0T with DSG costs about 42 000 EUR. For 45 000 EUR I can get 1 year old Corvette C6... This is the only thing which make mine decision really hard...


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Fair enough, but the Corvette will be worth half the TT in a year's time. So go for the TT and opt for a two year old corvette next year and have enough money left to pay for its fuel consumption


----------



## peakey (Aug 25, 2006)

People keep going on about the MKI being just about looks and the MKII being much more of a 'drivers' car, well I think you need to understand that 9 out of 10 people out there wont drive the car to its limits and therefore it doesn't really matter. 
Most people, like me, want a decent car that looks nice and drives to a level you feel comfortable with which the MKI certainly does, its a great car and i love it. 
Too many people on here slagging off the old/new versions, talking about performance which they will never fully realise.

At the end of the day if you are happy with your car then thats the main thing surely !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

St.George said:


> Well handled Tosh


Get a room. :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No - I just keep seeing MKIIs allover - and they ain't even MKIIs.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

peakey said:


> People keep going on about the MKI being just about looks and the MKII being much more of a 'drivers' car, well I think you need to understand that 9 out of 10 people out there wont drive the car to its limits and therefore it doesn't really matter.
> Most people, like me, want a decent car that looks nice and drives to a level you feel comfortable with which the MKI certainly does, its a great car and i love it.
> Too many people on here slagging off the old/new versions, talking about performance which they will never fully realise.
> 
> At the end of the day if you are happy with your car then thats the main thing surely !


Every new model of a "sports" car generates this kind of debate... Look at the Z3 and Z4, for example, where the Z3 is not considered a real drivers' car. The same thing.

The MK2 does, however, attract a bunch of people who would not have bought an MK1, like myself. What kept me away from the MK1 was the poor reviews on handling and the styling that was too rounded to my liking. Now that the MK2 seems to handle on pair or even better than the Z4 and the lines are more mature (in my opinion) I decided to have a go.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Same here, Mk1 styling too rounded for me, especially the rear.

With the new stronger look, and hopefully handling to match the hype, the MK2 was screaming buy me from the moment I saw it.

And it being brand new and in demand, I figured if I got in early and didnt like it, should be able to sell it after a few months without much of a loss


----------



## daforce (Oct 8, 2003)

MK2 is an improvement IMO, at first i didn't like it but now it looks like a modern version of the MK1, it's got a much sleeker look to it.

Does enyone else think that the front overhang has been shortend since launch??...i do.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Shakal said:


> I really like new TT... but fully loaded 2.0T with DSG costs about 42 000 EUR. For 45 000 EUR I can get 1 year old Corvette C6... This is the only thing which make mine decision really hard...


If you think about that, a fully loaded MK2 TT is giving you a lot of technology. You get Audi Space Frame, which was found only in the A8 if I'm not wrong, S-Tronic(DSG) which has been always praised by the press, Magnetic Ride, which is a system similar to the one found on the Ferrari 599, an efficient yet quick 2.0T engine that in standard form can propel you from 0-62 in 6.6s and can be remapped to give you a lot more power and the list goes on.

Other than technology, you get a supreme build quality that is hard for American cars to match, strong resale value and high desirability.

If you consider that a new Porsche Cayman (not S) packed with PASM, tiptronic and the other options you can get on the TT will easily set you back Â£50K, I think the TT is good value.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> Is it me, but when you see the MKI on the Road now, do you think, 'yes nice car, but the MKII is DEFINITELY an improvement' ?
> 
> Thoughts?


You will think the same about the mk2 when the mk3 is out in 5-6 years time I expect


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

depends what it looks like :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Probably like it's past classic and present mk2 :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Facelift Mk2 will be out before the mk3, now its joined the Audi family look its inevitable. Probably 2 years and to coincide with new engines if past Audi facelifting is anything to go by.


----------

